# Avery or bigfoot?



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

*Which Honker decoy do you prefer?*​
Avery1416.47%Avery FFD2934.12%Bigfoot4249.41%


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im looking at starting a honker spread for this year. Ive been blowing my money on snow decoys for years now and would like to get into honker hunting a little more.

Im going to go with all fullbodies, but which type. I really like the look of averies, but have heard alot of horror stories about their paint not sticking. What about their FFD's, does the flocking adhere and last? I would most likely get the 6 slot bags for them as well, might as well protect my $25 a piece decoys.
Ive heard that bigfoots are as tough as nails, but not as realistic.

What do all you use, whats your vote go for? If im going to blow alot of cash I want the best.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

I am a poor boy so I just wait until end of the season go to Wal-Mart and buy what they got on sale usually flambue decoys then I make my own silhouette outta 1/4" wood and paint them black might as well save some money you know


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you type in the following in the keyword search you'll see a lot of opinions on this topic:


```
avery AND bigfoot
```
or


```
ghg AND bigfoot
```
I own them both, and they both kill geese. If you're looking at the FFD decoys, for the price you may want to consider Hardcore Decoys too.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have both and they both work great.

The bigfoots are tough. But they don't have a motion system yet (supposed to be coming this summer!).

The avery's are good and have motion. I don't have them in bags and they are showing wear and tear more than the bigfoots.

The flocking on both are showing some signs of use. About one more year and I will touch them up.

Again both are good products and work. I would recommend that if you get the avery's get the slotted bags. For an extra $30 per 1/2 doz.....why not. I am buying bags for the avery's I have now.

Chuck


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Iwould definetly go with the Averys. I purchased the 06 series this past winter(after fall sadly with nothign to hunt) and this past weekend a freind and i purchased 2 dozen averys of the 07 series...and boy, there is a big difference for the way the fricken heads fit on. they go on so much easier and look 10x better then the 06's. I've had Avery full body decoys for 2 years, and hardly a scratch on them!

GHG FTK(For the Kills)


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Avery...

I have probably explained this a million times so ill do it real quick again!

Avery Vs Bigfoot your going to kill geese over both.

BUT

Avery has more realism, better flocking, better motion system, they are durable. More styles such as Lessers, FFD's, Hunter Series etc.

Basically you fit the decoy type with what fits your budget and either way your getting an AWESOME decoy.

so Avery


----------



## Honker Hunter 1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Mix and Match it will give a better look to your spread more positions and sizes looking more like a real flock of geese.

JMO


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I have hunted over both bigfoots and avery and they both kill geese just fine. If you decide to get the ghg's i would suggest you get the slotted bags not only to protect them but it also makes it much easier to carry them in and out of the field. But really its just a personal preference.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Poster brings up new and innovative comparisons!!!!! 5 star thread, will read again!!!1!!! Makes me change my mind in which deocys to buy.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

We have had every fullbody goose decoy in our spread at one time or another. Now we are running all GHG FFD's. You will kill geese over all of them if you know what you are doing. Like scouting for the X, blind concealment, calling, decoy placement, ect. The only thing about all the other decoys out there is that they are plastic. We all know how frustrating it can be on those beautiful crisp fall mornings when your entire spread is covered in frost. Last year with the FFD's we never had to worry about that factor and I think it really helped us kill a few more geese. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Two words. The Judge.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

diver_sniper said:


> Two words. The Judge.


That is what the two guys on Flyway Highway are using today in SE Sask. They must have heard that is what I am using this season exclusively!


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:rock:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

good lord, how many times are we going to see this topic come up? :lol:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

They both look real, and they both kill geese.

I just sold all of my GHG's to buy more Bigfoots because I was so sick of dealing with the motion bases and steaks getting all tangled up in the trailer. They're tedious to set up too. It might just be a personal thing, but they annoyed the hell out me.

I will probably just buy a few dozen honk sillosocks to scatter throughout the spread and to motion.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Triple B said:


> good lord, how many times are we going to see this topic come up? :lol:


I am willing to bet till the end of time! :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

8) and throw 2 Judges in..

haha actually have to Lookers


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I will say avery lesser elites. You can fit 12 of them in a full size 6 slot bag which is fantastic if you need to carry, they are unbelievable looking and the flocking is the definition of perfection, very durable. motion system works beautifully, and you can fit more of them in your truck or trailer. Saying that i have actually found with the added realism you can use less, for instance i don't have a trailer, so its just my truck bed and i just use 3 doz. with 4 elite lookers that help me to be seen from far off flocks and if theres taller brush involved. Sold my bigfoots, higdon stackables, and judges, so yes I am speaking with a knowledge of other decoys. Bigfoots are as durable as everyone says if you like to badly abuse your dekes thats your deke.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

universitywaterfowler said:


> Bigfoots are as durable as everyone says if you like to badly abuse your dekes thats your deke.


You are correct. Not grammatically, but you know what I mean. True story. Late season evening hunt last year. Saw one flock all night, they came in wrong, flared at 50 yards. I was just starting to pick up when sure enough 8 of the bastards silently buzz me only about 20 yards up. Now whoever said it's not your decoys that kill geese... Well, they were right. Cuz I grabbed the nearest Big Foot, squealed off some unnecessary obscenities, and hurled it at them with all my might. I missed by a fair margin, but it was worth a shot. That my friends, is why I can not run FFD's in my spread.

I've moved on now though. I've learned that buying decoys is for suckers. I've also found that Canada geese work much better if treated like snow geese. My spread now consists of 39 dozen cut in half tires with 4 signature series super mega ultra elite special order Judges right in the kill hole. Which coincidentally happens to be about 22 yards downwind and to the right of whichever way the wind is not coming from. I've also got 4 sets of Reel Wings that work kind of like those super flag things that Grounds has a boner for. You know, 3 spinners per string. Think about it dude


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

I read in a vintage magazine the other day about "mud pile" decoys. I think you just basically pile mud to look like a body and then stick a head down in them. I am thinking about hunting only over these next year. Think about how much easier it would be to carry your gear in. Oh, and i am also going to use one of those tank covers from the army surplus store in lieu of any store bought blind. Man the season really needs to start... :idiot:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:rollin: 
Oh sniper....GHG & Avery or Flambeau better get ahold of you for a prostaffer before B.F. Goodrich, Goodyear, Michelin, and Firestone come lookin' for you!! I can see it now!

Diver_sniper...elite prostaffer team quarter-tire!!

:bowdown: YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

i like my bigfoots myself. They are practically impossible to break unlike the avery decoys which after a few times of being tossed in the truck the legs break


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

LIGHT BULB----QUIT THROWING YOUR HARD EARNED EXPENSIVE DECOYS AROUND?? AND IF YOU DO YOU CANT COMPLAIN ABOUT DURABILITY, THATS LIKE DRIVING YOUR TRUCK INTO A WALL AND COMPLAINING ABOUT ITS DURABILITY, DECOYS AREN'T MADE TO BE FOOTBALLS. All that aside i know many hunters insist on throwing decoys like they are in such a rush to get somewhere. I will still take my elites, put them in a pillowcase and a 6 slot bag and if you ever want to know why I will be at UND for the next few years, send me an e-mail, we will go out hunting and I will show you.
(seriously im from MN don't know much about it up there so if anyone wants someone to hunt with, I am great with a call and would appreciate it greatly) :bartime:


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

i dont actually throw them in the back of the truck im just sayin that ive had 3 of the bases or legs crack and i dont have that problem with the bigfoots


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

IT'S MADE IN THE USA FOR ME!!

:beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

How far do you go with that.... its made in the USA for me? Can you handle that the decoy is made by something that was made overseas? I mean really how far does the made in US obsession go. I thought greenhead gears were put together in the US, Made overseas sure. Real deal is.. you can trace just about everything back to things being made overseas, whether its their machinery used, maybe the plastic mixture, orig material sheets, moldings etc..... :******:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

UWATERFOWLER....Avery prostaffer I assume???
:eyeroll:

I TAKE PRIDE IN USING PRODUCTS MADE IN THE UNITED STATES, LARGELY OR IN PART BY AMERICANS..... WHY, BECAUSE IT'S A PERSONAL CHOICE GRANTED BY FREEDOMS WHICH WERE SOLIDIFIED BY PEOPLE WHO DIED FOR THEM.

YOU'D NEVER UNDERSTAND HOW FAR I WOULD BE WILLING TO GO FOR THAT.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, I think choosing a product depending on where it was made is a pretty reasonable thing to do. It makes more sense than a lot of the reasoning behind some of my purchases.

Would it be fair to criticize someone for buying dekes from that South Dakota company that is supposed to be surfacing soon versus say Bigfoot?


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

no I'm not criticizing just pointing out that somewhere along the line your hitting foreign territory. Yes it is fantastic that you want to buy stuff made here, keeps more jobs in the US and helps our economy. I was simply stating that.. like some vehicle company's.... MADE IN THE US.. and what they mean is put together in the US but that bolt is from japan and that leather is from switzerland, etc..... most things can be traced back to having some foreign blood. Bigfoot might be completely United states material and a-men for that but is the mold they come from made here is the metal for that mold from here etc.... you get the point? Not trying to be an a-hole just saying for sayings sake. don't get to crazy about it get what you want and whats best for you.

AND YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH I WISH I WAS WITH AVERY, BUT NO NOT A PRO STAFFER ON ANYONES ACCOUNT. :eyeroll:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

universitywaterfowler said:


> AND YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH I WISH I WAS WITH AVERY, BUT NO NOT A PRO STAFFER ON ANYONES ACCOUNT. :eyeroll:


Go fill out their online form, I don't think it's real hard to get on board. I know they have a list of pro staffers that must have a couple hundred names on it. We've got three Jr. Pushers right on board with us on the forum. They're fun to mess with.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If someone wants to be on a staff more power to them. For young guys getting free stuff ain't all that bad. 

I was asked to be on the Drake field staff and I'm currently registered with them.  Like the Avery guys with GHG decoys, I think Drake has the best camo out there. So it's not that I feel like a sell out b/c I state an opinion on a product I believe is well built. To each their own.

Oh ya, and I drive a Chevy.  No different.


----------

